# definizione di MOGLIE



## Old Mr.Black (27 Agosto 2008)

"una moglie e' un'amante contrattuale imposta dalla legge, dal sacerdozio, dall'opinione pubblica. Sposare un'amante è dunque perderla"

Giuseppe Prezzolini


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Agosto 2008)

E tua moglie che ne pensa?

Posso approfittare? Volevo aprire un thread:

*perché vi siete sposati?*


----------



## Old Confù (27 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E tua moglie che ne pensa?
> 
> * Posso approfittare? Volevo aprire un thread:
> *
> *perché vi siete sposati?*


scroccare da un altro thread...Persa ma non è da te!!!!


----------



## Old Mr.Black (27 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E tua moglie che ne pensa?
> 
> Posso approfittare? Volevo aprire un thread:
> 
> *perché vi siete sposati?*


 
io non sono sposato.

Penso di non farlo mai, fortunatamente anche la mia ragazza e' della stessa opinione....e la condividiamo da 10 anni.


Dopo aver letto il 20% del totale dei post su questo forum ne sono sempre piu convinto


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Agosto 2008)

Mr.Black ha detto:


> io non sono sposato.
> 
> Penso di non farlo mai, fortunatamente anche la mia ragazza e' della stessa opinione....e la condividiamo da 10 anni.
> 
> ...


Per quale ragione ti sposeresti?
Ovvero: cosa pensi che cambierebbe?


----------



## MK (27 Agosto 2008)

Mr.Black ha detto:


> "una moglie e' un'amante contrattuale imposta dalla legge, dal sacerdozio, dall'opinione pubblica. *Sposare un'amante è dunque perderla"*
> 
> Giuseppe Prezzolini


 
Non è che Prezzolini sia un must, comunque sono abbastanza d'accordo. Pure sullo sposare UN amante.


----------



## Iris (28 Agosto 2008)

Non mi è mai piaciuto Prezzolini


----------



## Verena67 (28 Agosto 2008)

Mr.Black ha detto:


> io non sono sposato.
> 
> *Penso di non farlo mai, fortunatamente anche la mia ragazza e' della stessa opinione....e la condividiamo da 10 anni.*
> 
> ...


che ideale coppia di bamboccioni!

(dai lo sai che con te sono acida ma sotto sotto...! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  )


----------



## Verena67 (28 Agosto 2008)

Chi diamine è Prezzolini? (sfiguro se ammetto che non so chi è?)


----------



## ranatan (28 Agosto 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> che ideale coppia di bamboccioni!
> 
> (dai lo sai che con te sono acida ma sotto sotto...!
> 
> ...


 
Verena, ho letto molti dei tuoi interventi in proposito ma mi sfugge sempre il perchè secondo te due si dovrebbero sposare per non essere considerati superficiali.
Personalmente ho convissuto per anni, poi abbiamo deciso di avere un figlio e poi ci siamo sposati.
Non è cambiato nulla da prima. In realtà non so nemmeno perchè l'abbiamo fatto...
Forse per il bambino, perchè la legge alla stato attuale non garantisce ancora piena uguaglianza ai figli naturali (per esempio i figli naturali non hanno parenti "riconosciuti" a parte i genitori...roba da delirio!!).
Per noi, come coppia non cambia proprio nulla...sentimentalmente parlando. Ora (e solo ora, dopo tutto quello che abbiamo passato) ci sentiamo davvero una famiglia...
Se escludi quindi l'aspetto economico (che per noi è ininfluente) non vedo ragione per cui dire che sposarsi sia meglio del convivere sotto lo steso tetto.


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Agosto 2008)

non conosco per niente la vita e le opere di prezzolini...ad occhio e croce però non si deve essere mai drogato, avere avuto più di tre amanti in contemporanea e nemmeno tentato il suicidio almeno una volta al mese...uno sfigato insomma....


----------



## Iris (28 Agosto 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Chi diamine è Prezzolini? (sfiguro se ammetto che non so chi è?)


Giornalista, scrittore...non è che ti sia persa niente. Secondo me


----------



## Verena67 (28 Agosto 2008)

ok, grazie!

Sono provinciale, leggo solo LA STAMPA! (di quotidiani)


----------



## Verena67 (28 Agosto 2008)

Non so, la convivenza non mi piace.

Che te posso di'...per me non è la stessa cosa.


----------



## Iris (28 Agosto 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ok, grazie!
> 
> Sono provinciale, leggo solo LA STAMPA! (di quotidiani)


Beh..è un bel pezzo che è sotto terra! Non l'ho mai letto neanche io.


----------



## Minerva (28 Agosto 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> non conosco per niente la vita e le opere di prezzolini...ad occhio e croce però non si deve essere mai drogato, avere avuto più di tre amanti in contemporanea e nemmeno tentato il suicidio almeno una volta al mese...uno sfigato insomma....


se fai così mi sembri rete 4, dai
la sregolatezza è ricorrente nell'arte ma non è obbligatoria.
alla base ci sta che una sensibilità creativa e "diversa" esca dai binari della "normalità "
ma è chiaro che non basti essere maledetti per ritenersi artisti


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Agosto 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> se fai così mi sembri rete 4, dai
> la sregolatezza è ricorrente nell'arte ma non è obbligatoria.
> alla base ci sta che una sensibilità creativa e "diversa" esca dai binari della "normalità "
> ma è chiaro che non basti essere maledetti per ritenersi artisti


era una stoccata alla mia piccola disputa personale del forum...scusa se ti ho "costretto" a rispondere...e naturalmente sono d'accordo con te...e come già espresso in precedenza, puoi anche mandarmi aff....


----------



## Minerva (28 Agosto 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> era una stoccata alla mia piccola disputa personale del forum...scusa se ti ho "costretto" a rispondere...e naturalmente sono d'accordo con te...e come già espresso in precedenza, puoi anche mandarmi aff....


è stato un piacere,non vedo perché tu  debba andare colà
colgo l'occasione per porgerti cordiali saluti


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Agosto 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> è stato un piacere,non vedo perché tu  debba andare colà
> colgo l'occasione per porgerti cordiali saluti


ho idea che tu mi ci abbia mandato comunque....


----------



## Old Mr.Black (28 Agosto 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> che ideale coppia di bamboccioni!
> 
> (dai lo sai che con te sono acida ma sotto sotto...!
> 
> ...


 
io lo so che sei innamorata di me.

ma non ti sposo mi spiace.
fai la fila come tutte.


----------



## Nordica (28 Agosto 2008)

Mr.Black ha detto:


> io non sono sposato.
> 
> Penso di non farlo mai, fortunatamente anche la mia ragazza e' della stessa opinione....e la condividiamo da 10 anni.
> 
> ...


anche io sono stata fidanzata 10 anni con il mio ex - e convivente!
poi mi sono stancata e lo ho mollato! ero stanca di giocare, volevo un figlio e una famiglia! più un figlio! invece lui no! solo cuba libre e discoteca!

ho tante amiche che hanno vissuto per tanti anni con uomini che la pensavano come te! e loro fingevano di essere pienamente daccordo! ma dentro di se volevano di più! e alla fine si sono lasciati! poi le ragazze oggi sono tutte sposate, con figli!

non puoi obbligare un uomo a sposarti, se ti esprime la sua contrarietà!
allora fai finta che ti va bene! ma tante donne sognano dentro di se il uomo "fin che morte ti separa" " nel bene e nel male"!
siamo stupide e romantiche!

poi ti batte cuore al pensiero che il tuo "lui" vuole stare con te per il resto della sua vita! che tu sei la sua donna speciale!


----------



## Old Addos (28 Agosto 2008)

*Giusto*

Concordo con Prezzolini ; sposare l' amante significa perdere il gusto della trasgressione e scadere nella quotidianità.

Quanto al quesito di Persa / Ritrovata , mi sono sposato poichè amavo mia moglie.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Agosto 2008)

Addos ha detto:


> Concordo con Prezzolini ; sposare l' amante significa perdere il gusto della trasgressione e scadere nella quotidianità.
> 
> Quanto al quesito di Persa / Ritrovata , mi sono sposato poichè amavo mia moglie.


La mia domanda era più complicata.
Perché si è scelto di contrarre matrimonio e non si è deciso di vivere da amanti o da conviventi.?


----------



## Bruja (28 Agosto 2008)

*Mr. Black*

La frase é forte, ma motivata....

Certo che liquidare Prezzolini con un "non é importante" é come tralasciare padre letterario del Novecento. Ha impostato, tra le altere cose la formazione culturale di Montanelli...
Bruja


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La mia domanda era più complicata.
> Perché si è scelto di contrarre matrimonio e non si è deciso di vivere da amanti o da conviventi.?


ah! non avevo capito ed essendo la risposta per me scontata non ho risposto...mi sono sposato per poter adottare mia figlia in tempi molto più brevi...


----------



## Old Addos (28 Agosto 2008)

*per Persa / Ritrovata*

Per fortuna , a volte le domande complicate hanno risposte semplici ;

se non si ama abbastanza , o non si è sicuri , o non si vuole la responsabilità di un progetto comune a lunga scadenza , o non si vogliono vincoli , ecco , allora non ha senso sposarsi ;

per fortuna certi lo capiscono in tempo e restano fidanzati o amanti o conviventi ; meglio così piuttosto che sposarsi per gioco e mandare tutto a monte dopo sei mesi.


----------



## MK (28 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La mia domanda era più complicata.
> Perché si è scelto di contrarre matrimonio e non si è deciso di vivere da amanti o da conviventi.?


 
A me è successo perché mi aveva tradita (storiella da nulla ma sempre di tradimento si è trattato), e allora, illusa, ho chiesto responsabilità.

Mi rivuoi? Sono la donna della tua vita? E allora sposami.

Il giorno prima non ho fatto altro che piangere, il mio inconscio (o incosciente come lo chiama Giobbe) aveva capito tutto.

Ho pagato l'errore.

Potessi tornare indietro è l'unica cosa che non farei più.


----------



## Old giobbe (28 Agosto 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Non so, la convivenza non mi piace.
> 
> Che te posso di'...per me non è la stessa cosa.



Concordo con Verena e Ninna.
Tralasciando i significati del matrimonio religioso, mi sembra che ci sia una gran differenza tra convivere e sposarsi.
Convivere è una cosa che va avanti fin che l'amore dura.
Sposarsi è (o dovrebbe essere) per sempre.
Sposandosi ci si impegna di più a farla andare bene, mi sembra una relazione meno precaria rispetto alla convivenza.
Sposarsi è non lasciarsi vie di fuga alle spalle, tagliare i ponti per non poter tornare indietro.
Tutto questo non ha niente a che vedere con l'ipocrisia e con reprimere i propri desideri.
È coscienza della propria fragilità davanti alle tentazioni.
È coscienza dell'importanza di crescere i figli nel miglior ambiente possibile.
L'uomo non è solo intelligenza e razionalità.
I riti e i patti possono sembrare superflui, ma hanno un'eco importante nell'inconscio delle persone.
Non l'ho spiegato tanto bene ma credo che si sia capito quel che volevo dire.


----------



## MK (28 Agosto 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Concordo con Verena e Ninna.
> Tralasciando i significati del matrimonio religioso, mi sembra che ci sia una gran differenza tra convivere e sposarsi.
> Convivere è una cosa che va avanti fin che l'amore dura.
> Sposarsi è (o dovrebbe essere) per sempre.
> ...


----------



## Verena67 (28 Agosto 2008)

Mr. Black, dai i numerini come dal panettiere?!?!


----------



## Old giobbe (28 Agosto 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


>



Esatto.
Nel Vangelo è spiegato come "Non voltarti indietro dopo che metti mano all'aratro".
C'è anche la moglie di Lot che è diventata una statua di sale a voltarsi indietro per osservare la distruzione di Sodoma.
Son consigli di persone che conoscono bene l'animo umano.
Poi ognuno fa come vuole.


----------



## Old Rob (28 Agosto 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Concordo con Verena e Ninna.
> Tralasciando i significati del matrimonio religioso, mi sembra che ci sia una gran differenza tra convivere e sposarsi.
> Convivere è una cosa che va avanti fin che l'amore dura.
> Sposarsi è (o dovrebbe essere) per sempre.
> ...


Ti spieghi benissimo come al solito.

Dopo dieci anni di fidanzamento lei voleva un figlio, io pure pero' ero preoccupato per le responsabilità (verso lei ed il figlio). Mi sono sposato felicissimo di farlo, ero emozionato e' stato bellissimo. Poi e' arrivato nostro figlio: un'altra vita piena di responsabilità, ma anche piena di soddisfazioni....

Ancora oggi rifarei tutto....quello che mi lega a lei non e' il matrimonio...


----------



## Verena67 (28 Agosto 2008)

ma il matrimonio aiuta, da' sacralità...! (per chi ci crede, ovviamente...personalmente già non ritengo il matrimonio civile sullo stesso piano di quello religioso)


----------



## Fedifrago (29 Agosto 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ma il matrimonio aiuta, da' sacralità...! (per chi ci crede, ovviamente...personalmente *già non ritengo il matrimonio civile sullo stesso piano di quello religioso)*


Ma tu sei integralista si sa!!


----------



## Minerva (29 Agosto 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ma il matrimonio aiuta, da' sacralità...! (per chi ci crede, ovviamente...personalmente già non ritengo il matrimonio civile sullo stesso piano di quello religioso)


la differenza sta tutta nella fede, non ne vedo altre


----------



## Iris (29 Agosto 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> La frase é forte, ma motivata....
> 
> Certo che liquidare Prezzolini con un "non é importante" é come tralasciare padre letterario del Novecento. Ha impostato, tra le altere cose la formazione culturale di Montanelli...
> Bruja


Io non ho detto che non è importante..è che non mi è mai piaciuto. Che poi culturalmente fosse un uomo di statura inimmaginabile al giorno d'oggi, è innagabile. Ma moralmente non lo ho mai apprezzato.
Quindi ho idea che Prezzolini come gionalista, storico, critico  sia autorevole....in fatto di etica quotidiana (si parlava di mogli) un pò meno.


----------



## ranatan (29 Agosto 2008)

Addos ha detto:


> Per fortuna , a volte le domande complicate hanno risposte semplici ;
> 
> se non si ama abbastanza , o non si è sicuri , o non si vuole la responsabilità di un progetto comune a lunga scadenza , o non si vogliono vincoli , ecco , allora non ha senso sposarsi ;
> 
> per fortuna certi lo capiscono in tempo e restano fidanzati o amanti o conviventi ; meglio così piuttosto che sposarsi per gioco e mandare tutto a monte dopo sei mesi.


Ma quale progetto comune è più importante se non quello di decidere di mettere al mondo figli?
Se due conviventi decidono di compiere questo passo saranno comunque, nel bene e nel male, legati per sempre da una comune responsabilità.
Matrimonio o meno.


----------



## ranatan (29 Agosto 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ma il matrimonio aiuta, da' sacralità...! (per chi ci crede, ovviamente...personalmente già non ritengo il matrimonio civile sullo stesso piano di quello religioso)


Ad un matrimonio in chiesa ho ascoltato un pretino dire durante la celebrazione di un matrimonio esattamente le stesse cose.
Per chi non crede è un'affermazione sconcertante


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Agosto 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Ad un matrimonio in chiesa ho ascoltato un pretino dire durante la celebrazione di un matrimonio esattamente le stesse cose.
> Per chi non crede è un'affermazione sconcertante


Perché?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Mi sembra naturale che chi ha la fede, e crede di fare un atto al cospetto di Dio, dia più valore a questo che a un contratto civile.


----------



## ranatan (29 Agosto 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Concordo con Verena e Ninna.
> Tralasciando i significati del matrimonio religioso, mi sembra che ci sia una gran differenza tra convivere e sposarsi.
> Convivere è una cosa che va avanti fin che l'amore dura.
> Sposarsi è (o dovrebbe essere) per sempre.
> ...


 
Non ho parole...


----------



## ranatan (29 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Infatti. Ho detto che è sconcertante per chi non ha fede. Come me.
Sentire un prete che dice che il matrimonio civile è di serie B mi fa venire voglia di urlare


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Agosto 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Infatti. Ho detto che è sconcertante per chi non ha fede. Come me.
> Sentire un prete che dice che il matrimonio civile è di serie B mi fa venire voglia di urlare


E' questo che non capisco.
Io penso che l'idea della reincarnazione sia una colossale scemenza, ma non mi stupisco che chi ci crede dica di essere stato un cerbiatto e neppure mi arrabbio, mi indigno o mi offendo se insinua che io sono stata un ratto.


----------



## ranatan (29 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' questo che non capisco.
> Io penso che l'idea della reincarnazione sia una colossale scemenza, ma non mi stupisco che chi ci crede dica di essere stato un cerbiatto e neppure mi arrabbio, mi indigno o mi offendo se insinua che io sono stata un ratto.


Persa, semplicemente trovo di cattivo gusto che un prete dica queste cose sapendo di offendere in quel momento persone che sono in chiesa "solo" perchè hanno desiderio di condividere un momento importante con persone che amano.
E' come voler sminuire in quel momento chi non la pensa come lui.


----------



## ranatan (29 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' questo che non capisco.
> Io penso che l'idea della reincarnazione sia una colossale scemenza, ma non mi stupisco che chi ci crede dica di essere stato un cerbiatto e neppure mi arrabbio, mi indigno o mi offendo se insinua che io sono stata un ratto.


E non ti offenderesti se la persona che crede alla reincarnazione ti dicesse che tu dato che "non credi" manchi, che so, di spessore morale?


----------



## Nobody (29 Agosto 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Persa, semplicemente* trovo di cattivo gusto che un prete dica queste cose sapendo di offendere in quel momento persone che sono in chiesa "solo" perchè hanno desiderio di condividere un momento importante con persone che amano.*
> E' come voler sminuire in quel momento chi non la pensa come lui.


Si, è vero... ma non darei troppo peso alle parole dei preti. Credo sia difficile trovare una categoria di uomini che, come loro, ha fatto dell'ipocrisia una necessità di vita.
Chi è cristiano si regoli come vuole... solo, si dovrebbe ricordare che sarà giudicato con lo stesso rigore con cui in vita ha giudicato gli altri.


----------



## Old Mr.Black (29 Agosto 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Concordo con Verena e Ninna.
> Tralasciando i significati del matrimonio religioso, mi sembra che ci sia una gran differenza tra convivere e sposarsi.
> Convivere è una cosa che va avanti fin che l'amore dura.
> Sposarsi è (o dovrebbe essere) per sempre.
> ...


 

Concordo con Giobbe. Non mi sono sposato perche' so' che sarei potuto cadere in certe tentazioni.... i fatti me lo hanno dimostrato!

Comunque non mi sposo perche' semplicemente non sento il bisogno di dover formalizzare una relazione davanti a Dio con un contratto vero e proprio.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Agosto 2008)

Chiedevo perché ci si era sposati perché io l'ho fatto per una somma di ragioni tra cui non credevo ci fosse l'idea di un impegno oltre a quello dato dalla decisione di avere figli. 
Mi sembrava che fosse più pratico un atto che rendeva automatici tutti gli adempimenti burocratici relativi ai figli.
Infatti i pochi presenti ricordano come abbia riso tutto il tempo per promesse impossibili: non si può promettere di amare, l'amore è spontaneo.
Ma mi sono poi resa conto che mi aspettavo un impegno, non in seguito al matrimonio, ma alla scelta di avere figli. E questa aspettativa è cresciuta nel tempo attraverso la condivisione di tanti anni di vita, esperienze dolorose e felici che hanno per me costruito la sacralità dello stare insieme.
In effetti correttamente è matrimonio il condividere la vita e le nozze sono solo un atto iniziale e si può vivere il matrimonio senza le nozze.
Io non davo grande importanza alle nozze, ma moltissimo al matrimonio.
Forse c'è chi dà questo valore già alle nozze, consapevole del matrimonio.
Io le nozze le ho fatte per allegria, per i 15 giorni di licenza, per comodità burocratica...
Non so se si è capito.


----------



## Old Mr.Black (29 Agosto 2008)

Rob ha detto:


> Ti spieghi benissimo come al solito.
> 
> Dopo dieci anni di fidanzamento lei voleva un figlio, io pure pero' ero preoccupato per le responsabilità (verso lei ed il figlio). Mi sono sposato felicissimo di farlo, ero emozionato e' stato bellissimo. Poi e' arrivato nostro figlio: un'altra vita piena di responsabilità, ma anche piena di soddisfazioni....
> 
> *Ancora oggi rifarei tutto....quello che mi lega a lei non e' il matrimonio*...


è questo il punto....

il matrimonio e' stato "inventato" per legare formalmente e civilmente due persone. Ma il vero legame non ha bisogno di firme e firmette in una chiesa davanti a 4 testimoni. Due persone non dovrebbero stare insieme perche' "cavolo abbiamo un contratto...ora dividersi e' un casino ma si va rimaniamo insieme"


----------



## ranatan (29 Agosto 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si, è vero... ma non darei troppo peso alle parole dei preti. Credo sia difficile trovare una categoria di uomini che, come loro, ha fatto dell'ipocrisia una necessità di vita.
> Chi è cristiano si regoli come vuole... solo, si dovrebbe ricordare che sarà giudicato con lo stesso rigore con cui in vita ha giudicato gli altri.


Hai ragione.
ma in quel momento particolar mi è salito il sangue alla testa.
Se fosse pratica comune avrei "alzato la mano" come a scuola per chiedere al prete di argomentare meglio la sua frasetta buttata lì giusto come provocazione...


----------



## Nobody (29 Agosto 2008)

Mr.Black ha detto:


> è questo il punto....
> 
> il matrimonio e' stato "inventato" per legare formalmente e civilmente due persone. Ma il vero legame non ha bisogno di firme e firmette in una chiesa davanti a 4 testimoni. Due persone non dovrebbero stare insieme perche' "cavolo abbiamo un contratto...ora dividersi e' un casino ma si va rimaniamo insieme"


Infatti.


----------



## ranatan (29 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Chiedevo perché ci si era sposati perché io l'ho fatto per una somma di ragioni tra cui non credevo ci fosse l'idea di un impegno oltre a quello dato dalla decisione di avere figli.
> Mi sembrava che fosse più pratico un atto che rendeva automatici tutti gli adempimenti burocratici relativi ai figli.
> Infatti i pochi presenti ricordano come abbia riso tutto il tempo per promesse impossibili: non si può promettere di amare, l'amore è spontaneo.


Per fortuna è molto più semplice di ciò che sembra.
Gli adempimenti burocratici si esplicano direttamente in ospedale. Senza muovere un dito. E' sufficiente una firmetta di ambe due i genitori e il gioco è fatto.
In ogni modo credo di comprendere chi, avendo una fede molto profonda, rivesta di maggiore importanza il matrimonio celebrato con la benevolenza di Dio.
Mi aspetto però che loro capiscano chi, purtroppo, ha dei dubbi seri legati alla propria fede


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Agosto 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> E non ti offenderesti se la persona che crede alla reincarnazione ti dicesse che tu dato che "non credi" manchi, che so, di spessore morale?


No ...del resto cosa credi che io pensi di chi crede alla reincarnazione?

Lasciando il paragone estremo.
Io ho avuto una famiglia anticlericale e atea che mi ha fatto frequentare una scuola religiosa. Ho avuto così una educazione apparentemente contraddittoria, ma non più di tanto (dopo avere raggiunto un minimo di raziocinio, da bambina ne soffrivo) perché i valori in gran parte coincidevano.
Ora sono agnostica (ora ...da 35 anni...), ma ho una discreta cultura cristiana e mi sentirei adolescente a negare l'importanza della cultura religiosa e il suo valore. 
E' naturale che chi ha la fede senta di avere qualcosa in più ...ce l'ha! Ha un ancoraggio trascendente che gli altri non hanno.
Se chi si dichiara credente invece pensa che io non possa avere valori (come mi era stato detto anni fa da una mamma di un coetaneo di mio figlio al nido) ...mi metto a ridere, perché sarà una persona con ben scarsi valori se non ne riconosce la radice umana oltre che religiosa.


----------



## ranatan (29 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> No ...del resto cosa credi che io pensi di chi crede alla reincarnazione?
> 
> Lasciando il paragone estremo.
> Io ho avuto una famiglia anticlericale e atea che mi ha fatto frequentare una scuola religiosa. Ho avuto così una educazione apparentemente contraddittoria, ma non più di tanto (dopo avere raggiunto un minimo di raziocinio, da bambina ne soffrivo) perché i valori in gran parte coincidevano.
> ...


Infatti. Parlavo proprio di questo...di semplice rispetto.
Io rispetto e cerco di comprendere le tue (di fedele) idee e tu cerca di rispettare le mie di non fedele


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Agosto 2008)

Mr.Black ha detto:


> è questo il punto....
> 
> il matrimonio e' stato "inventato" per legare formalmente e civilmente due persone. Ma il vero legame non ha bisogno di firme e firmette in una chiesa davanti a 4 testimoni. Due persone non dovrebbero stare insieme perche' "cavolo abbiamo un contratto...ora dividersi e' un casino ma si va rimaniamo insieme"


Ti senti più rassicurato dal non essere sposato?
Non credi che ci siano problemi comunque a lasciare una persona e una situazione sociale ed economica?

Se non fossi stata sposata avrei dovuto ricorrere comunque all'avvocato per sistemare i problemi economici.


----------



## ranatan (29 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ti senti più rassicurato dal non essere sposato?
> Non credi che ci siano problemi comunque a lasciare una persona e una situazione sociale ed economica?
> 
> Se non fossi stata sposata avrei dovuto ricorrere comunque all'avvocato per sistemare i problemi economici.


E' vero.
Per non parlare dei figli...stesse identiche dinamiche


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Agosto 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Infatti. Parlavo proprio di questo...di semplice rispetto.
> Io rispetto e cerco di comprendere le tue (di fedele) idee e tu cerca di rispettare le mie di non fedele


Ma tu dicevi della frase di un sacerdote durante una cerimonia in cui ha ricordato agli sposi (che avrebbero dovuto essere credenti, visto che erano lì) che quell'atto aveva un valore in più perché non era un impegno contratto solo davanti agli uomini, ma anche davanti a Dio... mi sembra una frase coerente e corretta...e non offensiva per chi credente non è.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (29 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' naturale che chi ha la fede senta di avere qualcosa in più ...ce l'ha! Ha un ancoraggio trascendente che gli altri non hanno.


aspetta che torni libertà di scelta... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





cmq ti quoto, mi ha sempre fatto rabbia chi 'guarda con disprezzo' gli atei/agnostici... e dico questa cosa essendo dall'altra parte!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Agosto 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> E' vero.
> Per non parlare dei figli...stesse identiche dinamiche


Unica soddisfazione ...togliergli la fede dal dito...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Agosto 2008)

cornofrancese2008 ha detto:


> aspetta che torni libertà di scelta...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Il disprezzo non è molto cristiano.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (29 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma tu dicevi della frase di un sacerdote durante una cerimonio in cui ha ricordato agli sposi (che avrebbero dovuto essere credenti, visto che erano lì) che quell'atto aveva un valore in più perché non era un impegno contratto solo davanti agli uomini, ma anche davanti a Dio... mi sembra una frase coerente e corretta...e non offensiva per chi credente non è.



come riportava anche giobbe in un altro thread, il matrimonio religioso _è_ un legame a tre, tra gli sposi e dio.


----------



## MK (29 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ti senti più rassicurato dal non essere sposato?
> Non credi che ci siano problemi comunque a lasciare una persona e *una situazione sociale ed economica?*
> 
> Se non fossi stata sposata avrei dovuto ricorrere comunque all'avvocato per sistemare i problemi economici.


A lasciare una persona sicuramente ci sono dei problemi. Ma la situazione economica e SOCIALE?????


----------



## ranatan (29 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma tu dicevi della frase di un sacerdote durante una cerimonio in cui ha ricordato agli sposi (che avrebbero dovuto essere credenti, visto che erano lì) che quell'atto aveva un valore in più perché non era un impegno contratto solo davanti agli uomini, ma anche davanti a Dio... mi sembra una frase coerente e corretta...e non offensiva per chi credente non è.


In realtà ha detto (è amico degli sposi) che era contento avessero deciso di sposarsi davanti a Dio, perchè il matrimonio civile lui non lo considera un matrimonio.
Ti assicuro che il mormorio in chiesa è stato notevole.
Ho visto parecchi invitati uscire dalla chiesa (me compresa).
Ma comunque quel prete credo non ci fosse tanto di testa, i bene informati hanno fatto notare che è molto "amico della bottiglia"...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Agosto 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> A lasciare una persona sicuramente ci sono dei problemi. Ma la situazione economica e SOCIALE?????


Se si sta con una persona per molti anni (sposati o no) si diventa parenti dei rispettivi parenti e si instaura così una rete di conoscenze e amicizie che deve essere ristrutturata quando avviene la rottura.
Così come l'uso dei beni e il mantenimento dei figli deve essere regolato e fissato attraverso un atto legale...non ci si può certo fidare di un accordo sulla parola...


----------



## ranatan (29 Agosto 2008)

cornofrancese2008 ha detto:


> come riportava anche giobbe in un altro thread, il matrimonio religioso _è_ un legame a tre, tra gli sposi e dio.


"...il triangolo no...non l'avevo considerato".

Scherzo ovviamente


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Agosto 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> In realtà ha detto (è amico degli sposi) che era contento avessero deciso di sposarsi davanti a Dio, perchè il matrimonio civile lui non lo considera un matrimonio.
> Ti assicuro che il mormorio in chiesa è stato notevole.
> Ho visto parecchi invitati uscire dalla chiesa (me compresa).
> Ma comunque quel prete credo non ci fosse tanto di testa, i bene informati hanno fatto notae che è molto "amico della bottiglia"...


Non conosco il prete...ma preferisco i preti appasiionati di quelli policamente corretti che non danno valore alla religione.
Però ultimamente sono andata a più funerali che matrimoni... e io ho fatto un matrimonio civile.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (29 Agosto 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> "...il triangolo no...non l'avevo considerato".
> 
> Scherzo ovviamente


ecco, dopo aver postato sapevo che sarebbe arrivato questo commento...


----------



## MK (29 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se si sta con una persona per molti anni (sposati o no) si diventa parenti dei rispettivi parenti e si instaura così una rete di conoscenze e amicizie *che deve essere ristrutturata quando avviene la rottura.*
> *Così come l'uso dei beni e il mantenimento dei figli deve essere regolato e fissato attraverso un atto legale...non ci si può certo fidare di un accordo sulla parola*...


Beh certo se non ci si fida della persona con la quale si è stati...

Si possono passare gli anni in tribunale. 

Io preferirei concentrarmi su altro comunque.

ps sulla ristrutturazione non vedo il problema.


----------



## ranatan (29 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se si sta con una persona per molti anni (sposati o no) si diventa parenti dei rispettivi parenti e si instaura così una rete di conoscenze e amicizie che deve essere ristrutturata quando avviene la rottura.
> Così come l'uso dei beni e il mantenimento dei figli deve essere regolato e fissato attraverso un atto legale...non ci si può certo fidare di un accordo sulla parola...


Si.
Capisco benissimo quando parli di "rapporti sociali".
Anche la semplice abitudine a vedere a cena amici comuni...è una consuetuine sociale.
Personalmente durante la lontananza da mio marito ho sofferto molto anche per la perdita di queste routine...


----------



## MK (29 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non conosco il prete...ma preferisco i preti appasiionati di *quelli policamente corretti che non danno valore alla religione.*
> Però ultimamente sono andata a più funerali che matrimoni... e io ho fatto un matrimonio civile.


Tipo?


----------



## ranatan (29 Agosto 2008)

cornofrancese2008 ha detto:


> ecco, dopo aver postato sapevo che sarebbe arrivato questo commento...


Scusa la prevedibilità...ma era troppo forte la tentazione ;-)


----------



## MK (29 Agosto 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Si.
> Capisco benissimo quando parli di "rapporti sociali".
> Anche la semplice abitudine a vedere a cena amici comuni...è una consuetuine sociale.
> Personalmente durante la lontananza da mio marito ho sofferto molto anche per la perdita di queste *routine*...


 
E' ROUTINE però... l'amicizia vera resta comunque. Separati o in coppia.


----------



## Minerva (29 Agosto 2008)

il prete è stato coerente come è normale che personalmente non mi senta toccata minimamente dal suo pensiero.
il problema è un altro: se divorzi non puoi più risposarti in chiesa e sei"costretto" a questo punto a vivere nel peccato


----------



## MK (29 Agosto 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> il prete è stato coerente come è normale che personalmente non mi senta toccata minimamente dal suo pensiero.
> il problema è un altro: se divorzi non puoi più risposarti in chiesa e sei"costretto" a questo punto a vivere nel peccato


Teoricamente se ti sposi in chiesa lo fai per tutta la vita. Finché morte non vi separi.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Agosto 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Beh certo se non ci si fida della persona con la quale si è stati...
> 
> Si possono passare gli anni in tribunale.
> 
> ...


Come puoi fidarti di chi ti ha mentito per anni? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Se tu non hai avuto problemi ad avere quello che era giusto per tua figlia, non puoi pensare che sia così semplice per tutti tutelare gli interessi dei figli.
Così come non è sempre semplice ristrutturare le relazioni.
Io dicevo che è comunque uguale, semplice o complicato, sia che ci si sia sposati sia no.


----------



## ranatan (29 Agosto 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> il prete è stato coerente come è normale che personalmente non mi senta toccata minimamente dal suo pensiero.
> il problema è un altro: se divorzi non puoi più risposarti in chiesa e sei"costretto" a questo punto a vivere nel peccato


Peggio.
Non puoi fare nemmeno la comunione...anche se se è stato il coniuge ad andarsene.
Questa è la cosa che trovo più assurda


----------



## ranatan (29 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Come puoi fidarti di chi ti ha mentito per anni?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Minerva (29 Agosto 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Peggio.
> Non puoi fare nemmeno la comunione...anche se se è stato il coniuge ad andarsene.
> Questa è la cosa che trovo più assurda


a me non hanno fatto fare la madrina a mio nipote.poco male nel mio caso
ma ci sono donne che magari sono sposate loro malgrado con divorziati....qual è la colpa?


----------



## MK (29 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Come puoi fidarti di chi ti ha mentito per anni?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mi è stato dato senza chiedere. Altrimenti avrei fatto da sola. 

Sulle relazioni da ristrutturare nessun problema con le famiglie, gli amici hanno scelto da quale parte andare e sono spariti, tranne una coppia che è riuscita a stare nel mezzo e che vedo ancora.

Certo se TUTTO insieme SEMPRE insieme, beh ...


----------



## Iris (29 Agosto 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Teoricamente se ti sposi in chiesa lo fai per tutta la vita. Finché morte non vi separi.


Teoricamente. le cause di annullamento della Sacra Rota si incrementano ogni anno, pare del 20 per cento. Credo per motivi economici, lo stato recepisce la sentenza del tribunale eclesiastico, e gli ex non hanno più doveri economici, perchè il matrimonio è nullo, non sciolto. Vengono fatti salvi i diritti dei figli.
Un buon affare, per la Chiesa, e per i coniugi!!!


----------



## MK (29 Agosto 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Teoricamente. le cause di annullamento della Sacra Rota si incrementano ogni anno, pare del 20 per cento. Credo per motivi economici, lo stato recepisce la sentenza del tribunale eclesiastico, e *gli ex non hanno più doveri economici, perchè il matrimonio è nullo, non sciolto. Vengono fatti salvi i diritti dei figli.*
> Un buon affare, per la Chiesa, e per i coniugi!!!


Ma va, non lo sapevo.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





La cazzata di sposarmi l'ho fatta ma almeno ho tenuto duro sul matrimonio civile. Lui voleva sposarsi in chiesa...


----------



## Old cornofrancese (29 Agosto 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Scusa la prevedibilità...ma era troppo forte la tentazione ;-)


ti confesso che l'avrei voluto scrivere io...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  p  erò una volta che avevo scritto qualcosa di serio...


----------



## ranatan (29 Agosto 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> a me non hanno fatto fare la madrina a mio nipote.poco male nel mio caso
> ma ci sono donne che magari sono sposate loro malgrado con divorziati....qual è la colpa?


Una mia collega, con forti sentimenti religiosi, si è fatta mille problemi quando si è innamorata di un uomo divorziato.
Si sentiva in colpa e in fondo in fondo l'ha sempre considerato "colpevole" di qualcosa.
Ovviamente lui (e aggiungo per fortuna) se ne è presto accorto e l'ha tolta da futuri "imbarazzi"...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Agosto 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Mi è stato dato senza chiedere. *Altrimenti avrei fatto da sola.*
> 
> Sulle relazioni da ristrutturare nessun problema con le famiglie, gli amici hanno scelto da quale parte andare e sono spariti, tranne una coppia che è riuscita a stare nel mezzo e che vedo ancora.
> 
> Certo se TUTTO insieme SEMPRE insieme, beh ...


Non è perché tu non hai problemi economici devi considerare con sufficienza chi ne ha e deve tutelare i figli. Poi se un padre è molto abbiente, anche se la madre è autonoma, non vedo perché la madre dovrebbe arrogarsi il diritto per questioni di orgoglio o ideologiche di privare un figlio di quanto gli è dovuto.


----------



## ranatan (29 Agosto 2008)

cornofrancese2008 ha detto:


> ti confesso che l'avrei voluto scrivere io...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma non buttarti giù così! 
Io ti leggo sempre con piacere


----------



## MK (29 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non è perché *tu non hai problemi economici *devi considerare con sufficienza chi ne ha e deve tutelare i figli. Poi se un padre è molto abbiente, anche se la madre è autonoma, non vedo perché la madre dovrebbe arrogarsi il diritto per questioni di orgoglio o ideologiche di privare un figlio di quanto gli è dovuto.


 
Guarda preferirei che mio marito fosse vivo e avere un sacco di problemi economici. 

Comunque, tutelare i figli va bene, per il divorzio avevo chiesto di intestare alla bambina la casa dove viviamo, per tutelarla da eventuali casini ereditari (visto che quello che voleva risposarsi ed avere una famiglia era lui).

Ma intestardirsi su soldi in più o in meno, soprattutto se c'è stato un tradimento, mi sembra più un problema di altro genere... E, da quello che vedo e sento sono le mogli che chiedono risarcimenti economici...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Agosto 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Guarda preferirei che mio marito fosse vivo e avere un sacco di problemi economici.
> 
> Comunque, tutelare i figli va bene, per il divorzio avevo chiesto di intestare alla bambina la casa dove viviamo, per tutelarla da eventuali casini ereditari (visto che quello che voleva risposarsi ed avere una famiglia era lui).
> 
> Ma intestardirsi su soldi in più o in meno, soprattutto se c'è stato un tradimento, mi sembra più un problema di altro genere... E, da quello che vedo e sento sono le mogli che chiedono risarcimenti economici...


Avessi pututo rovinarlo ..l'avrei fatto ...ma non avevo la possibilità ...


----------



## MK (29 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Avessi pututo rovinarlo ..l'avrei fatto* ...ma non avevo la possibilità ...


Persa!!!!!!!!

I soldi non aggiustano le cose. Aiutano. Ma non bastano.

Passerà...


----------



## Minerva (29 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Avessi pututo rovinarlo ..l'avrei fatto ...ma non avevo la possibilità ...


non ti avrebbe aiutato a stare meglio


----------



## MK (29 Agosto 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ti avrebbe aiutato a stare meglio


Assolutissimamente d'accordo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Agosto 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ti avrebbe aiutato a stare meglio


Credo che se avessi avuto una liquidazione come Ivana Trump e non dovessi fare i salti mortali per le spese condominiali e potessi permettermi viaggi ...starei mooolto meglio...


----------



## Nobody (29 Agosto 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Persa!!!!!!!!
> 
> *I soldi non aggiustano le cose.* Aiutano. Ma non bastano.
> 
> Passerà...


Queste sono tipiche frasi dette da chi li ha...


----------



## MK (29 Agosto 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Queste sono tipiche frasi dette da chi li ha...


MM ho sempre detto così, anche PRIMA. E' da quando ho 23 anni che vivo sola e mi mantengo. Che bello quel periodo... felice di poter pagare bollette e cibo e di avere qualche soldo per cd e libri. 

Mai pensato di lavorare per i soldi. Il giusto per potermi mantenere. Poi se ho sposato un uomo ricco di famiglia (non di suo, con gli annessi e i connessi della situazione) devo andare al rogo?


----------



## Nordica (29 Agosto 2008)

*Matrimonio*

Raga, io non ho mai pensato al matrimonio come una prigione, da dove non si può tornare in dietro!

per me e peggio lasciarsi quando hai un figlio, sposati o no!

e questa piccola creatura che ti fa combattere per continuare, per la felicità di tutti!

quando non hai figli, e facile lasciarsi, come non e troppo difficile separarsi!

invece pensando a qualcuno che non sei te, magari prima di fare il grande passo della separazione, ci pensi due volte!

poi, da romanticona e ovvio che mi piace la favola del "amore per sempre"!

la realta e tutt'un altra favola!


ecco, tutto qui!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Agosto 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> MM ho sempre detto così, anche PRIMA. E' da quando ho 23 anni che vivo sola e mi mantengo. Che bello quel periodo... felice di poter pagare bollette e cibo e di avere qualche soldo per cd e libri.
> 
> Mai pensato di lavorare per i soldi. Il giusto per potermi mantenere. Poi se ho sposato un uomo ricco di famiglia (non di suo, con gli annessi e i connessi della situazione) devo andare al rogo?


Però dovresti smetterla di dare della meschina a ogni donna che deve far valere i suoi diritti, magari solo per arrivare a fine mese.

E' l'atteggiamanto degli ecologisti che vanno in bicicletta in centro ....dove potrebbero andare a piedi perché in centro abitano ..però dovrebbero evitare di  criticare il pendolare che usa l'auto perché vuole rientrare a casa in tempo per dare un bacio ai figli prima che si addormentino.

Magari il tuo è solo un problema dovuto alla forma scritta...


----------



## Nordica (29 Agosto 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> MM ho sempre detto così, anche PRIMA. E' da quando ho 23 anni che vivo sola e mi mantengo. Che bello quel periodo... felice di poter pagare bollette e cibo e di avere qualche soldo per cd e libri.
> 
> Mai pensato di lavorare per i soldi. Il giusto per potermi mantenere. Poi se ho sposato un uomo ricco di famiglia (non di suo, con gli annessi e i connessi della situazione) devo andare al rogo?


 
beata te!

io finche mi mantenevo da sola avevo più soldi, ma avendo sposato un ragazzo povero e non potendo lavorare come prima adesso, mi ritrovo a dover pensarci tre volte prima di comprarmi una crema per il viso da 10 euro al iper!

poi normalmente, prima penso a nostro figlio, poi a me!

ogni tanto ripenso ai tempi che potevo comprarmi un bel tailleur di Dolce Gabbana nei saldi a soli 500.000 Lire!

ora i tailleur costano 500 euro nei saldi e io guardagno poco più!


----------



## MK (29 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Però dovresti smetterla di dare della meschina a ogni donna che deve far valere i suoi diritti, magari solo per arrivare a fine mese.*
> 
> E' l'atteggiamanto degli ecologisti che vanno in bicicletta in centro ....dove potrebbero andare a piedi perché in centro abitano ..però dovrebbero evitare di criticare il pendolare che usa l'auto perché vuole rientrare a casa in tempo per dare un bacio ai figli prima che si addormentino.
> 
> Magari il tuo è solo un problema dovuto alla forma scritta...


Persa ho un'amica separata da anni, con un figlio più piccolo della mia. L'ex marito se n'è andato per un'altra, con la quale convive. Ha fatto una separazione consensuale, hanno venduto la casa, si è ricomprata una casa più piccola, il figlio vede il padre quando vuole, lavora nove ore al giorno.

E NON ha chiesto un euro in più di quello concordato.

Allora?


----------



## Minerva (29 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Credo che se avessi avuto una liquidazione come Ivana Trump e non dovessi fare i salti mortali per le spese condominiali e potessi permettermi viaggi ...starei mooolto meglio...


ma se lui non era Donald mancavano presupposti.guarda, persa,
concordosul fatto che laquestione economica sia importantissima perché la vita è ben fatta di tasse,bollette pane, pasta...ma valutato il giusto, le vendette sono inutili e lasciano sempre l'amaro in bocca.
e quelle donne che lo fanno (èchiaro che ora non parlo di te)usando i figli sono scriteriate ed egoiste.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Agosto 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Persa ho un'amica separata da anni, con un figlio più piccolo della mia. L'ex marito se n'è andato per un'altra, con la quale convive. Ha fatto una separazione consensuale, hanno venduto la casa, si è ricomprata una casa più piccola, il figlio vede il padre quando vuole, lavora nove ore al giorno.
> 
> E NON ha chiesto un euro in più di quello concordato.
> 
> Allora?


E allora?


----------



## MK (29 Agosto 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> beata te!
> 
> io finche mi mantenevo da sola avevo più soldi, ma avendo sposato un ragazzo povero e non potendo lavorare come prima adesso, mi ritrovo a dover pensarci tre volte prima di comprarmi una crema per il viso da 10 euro al iper!
> 
> ...


 
Non riuscirei mai a spendere tanti soldi per dei vestiti. Magari in viaggi sì.
Guarda che anche il mio ex marito... non lavorava, le bollette la macchina da riparare la spesa, secondo te chi pagava? Certo poi c'era il contorno piacevole. Casa pagata, spese pagate ecc.ecc. 

Ma erano i SUOI soldi.


----------



## MK (29 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E allora?


Ti sembra strano o normale?


----------



## MK (29 Agosto 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma se lui non era Donald mancavano presupposti.guarda, persa,
> concordosul fatto che laquestione economica sia importantissima perché la vita è ben fatta di tasse,bollette pane, pasta...ma valutato il giusto, *le vendette sono inutili e lasciano sempre l'amaro in bocca.*
> *e quelle donne che lo fanno (èchiaro che ora non parlo di te)usando i figli sono scriteriate ed egoiste*.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Agosto 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma se lui non era Donald mancavano presupposti.guarda, persa,
> concordosul fatto che laquestione economica sia importantissima perché la vita è ben fatta di tasse,bollette pane, pasta...ma valutato il giusto, le vendette sono inutili e lasciano sempre l'amaro in bocca.
> e quelle donne che lo fanno (èchiaro che ora non parlo di te)usando i figli sono scriteriate ed egoiste.


Non so cosa c'entrino i figli.
Purtroppo io non ho avuto alcuna vendetta se non quella di pensare che è un poveretto...visto che è lui che mi ha sottratto soldi.


----------



## Old giobbe (29 Agosto 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> In realtà ha detto (è amico degli sposi) che era contento avessero deciso di sposarsi davanti a Dio, perchè il matrimonio civile lui non lo considera un matrimonio.
> Ti assicuro che il mormorio in chiesa è stato notevole.
> Ho visto parecchi invitati uscire dalla chiesa (me compresa).
> Ma comunque quel prete credo non ci fosse tanto di testa, i bene informati hanno fatto notare che è molto "amico della bottiglia"...


Probabilmente ha scelto le parole sbagliate.
Non ha tenuto conto che quelle parole non venivano ascoltate solo dagli sposi (che erano credenti), ma da tutti.
Per qualsiasi credente un matrimonio civile non è un "vero" matrimonio, ma c'è modo e modo di dirlo.
È sbagliato irritare inutilmente chi non si è sposato in chiesa.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Agosto 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ti sembra strano o normale?


Mi sembra che non c'entri nulla con la discussione.
Hai eluso l'osservazione sul tuo atteggiamento.


----------



## MK (29 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non so cosa c'entrino i figli.
> Purtroppo io non ho avuto alcuna vendetta se non quella di pensare che è un poveretto...*visto che è lui che mi ha sottratto soldi*.


Beh questo è un altro discorso Persa. Come?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Agosto 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Beh questo è un altro discorso Persa. Come?


Non ho voglia di parlarne.


----------



## Nordica (29 Agosto 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Persa ho un'amica separata da anni, con un figlio più piccolo della mia. L'ex marito se n'è andato per un'altra, con la quale convive. Ha fatto una separazione consensuale, hanno venduto la casa, si è ricomprata una casa più piccola, il figlio vede il padre quando vuole, lavora nove ore al giorno.
> 
> E NON ha chiesto un euro in più di quello concordato.
> 
> Allora?


 

per comprarsi la casa più piccola, avevano comunque quella più grande!

sai quanta gente che vive in affitto?

poi si vive alla grande se non devi pagare 600 euro al mese di affitto!

anché io se mi separo sicuramente troverei un lavoro buono, non sono mai stata una capra! e non vorrei una lira! ma comunque sarebbe molto dura!

da fuori sembra sempre tutto così facile...


----------



## Old giobbe (29 Agosto 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Peggio.
> Non puoi fare nemmeno la comunione...anche se se è stato il coniuge ad andarsene.
> Questa è la cosa che trovo più assurda


Questa non è un'invenzione della Chiesa.
La Chiesa non può inventare regole a casaccio. Deve essere fedele al Vangelo.
Da credente e separato la trovo una norma giusta, per nulla assurda.


----------



## Minerva (29 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non so cosa c'entrino i figli.
> Purtroppo io non ho avuto alcuna vendetta se non quella di pensare che è un poveretto...visto che è lui che mi ha sottratto soldi.


con te nulla.parlavo in generale perché succede spesso.
non sentirti coinvolta perché l'ho anche specificato

comunque scusami perché l'argomento immagino ti risulti sgradevole.


----------



## MK (29 Agosto 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> per comprarsi la casa più piccola, avevano comunque quella più grande!
> 
> *sai quanta gente che vive in affitto?*
> 
> ...


Ho sempre vissuto in affitto, i miei vivono in affitto. C'ho lo spirito nomade, solo l'idea di comprarmi una casa mi viene l'allergia...

Sai quante volte dicevo al mio ex marito lascia perdere la tua famiglia e i loro soldi e andiamo a vivere da qualche parte noi due?

Di ritorno dal Messico (in viaggio di nozza) sono stata male mesi. Io avrei mollato tutto e mi sarei trasferita. Un bel baretto sulla spiaggia e via. Ma non voleva. 
E io il coraggio di lasciarlo solo non ce l'avevo.


----------



## Nordica (29 Agosto 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Non riuscirei mai a spendere tanti soldi per dei vestiti. Magari in viaggi sì.
> Guarda che anche il mio ex marito... non lavorava, le bollette la macchina da riparare la spesa, secondo te chi pagava? Certo poi c'era il contorno piacevole. Casa pagata, spese pagate ecc.ecc.
> 
> Ma erano i SUOI soldi.


 
Ripensandoci, alla fine non ho mai comprato quel tailleur, ma potevo se volevo!

infatti erano i miei soldi!

adesso sono rimasta con la testa da single!
non ho mai inserito il matrimonio nellìeconomia!
più tosto di chiedergli soldi, mi mangio una m...da!

ma e sbagliato, perché io faccio part-time, lui lavora a pieno!
e faccendo l'eroe vado sempre sotto! con il mio misero stipendio tante volte pago quasi tutta la spesa, più che spesso pago l'affitto!

sono proprio una capra!

con il mio ex era diverso! lui aveva la casa di famiglia! le bollette non li ho mai visti! mangiavamo sempre fuori! quello che entrava si poteva solo spendere e spandere!

ma forse sono più felice da povera! si apprezzano più le cose!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Agosto 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> con te nulla.parlavo in generale perché succede spesso.
> non sentirti coinvolta perché l'ho anche specificato
> 
> comunque scusami perché l'argomento immagino ti risulti sgradevole.


Ma io ho detto purtroppo ...avessi potuto ....non vedo cosa ci sia di male ad avere giustizia.
Ogni situazione è a sè e se ci sono donne che chiedono risarcimento in denaro magari sono avide, ma magari hanno i loro motivi.
Non tutti i traditori sono indegni, non tutte le amanti poco di buono, non tutte le mogli meschine.


----------



## Minerva (29 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma io ho detto purtroppo ...avessi potuto ....non vedo cosa ci sia di male ad avere giustizia.
> Ogni situazione è a sè e se ci sono donne che chiedono risarcimento in denaro magari sono avide, ma magari hanno i loro motivi.
> Non tutti i traditori sono indegni, non tutte le amanti poco di buono, non tutte le mogli meschine.


certo


----------



## MK (29 Agosto 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> Ripensandoci, alla fine non ho mai comprato quel tailleur, ma potevo se volevo!
> 
> *infatti erano i miei soldi!*
> 
> ...


Testa da single pure io.


----------



## Nordica (29 Agosto 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ho sempre vissuto in affitto, i miei vivono in affitto. C'ho lo spirito nomade, solo l'idea di comprarmi una casa mi viene l'allergia...
> 
> Sai quante volte dicevo al mio ex marito lascia perdere la tua famiglia e i loro soldi e andiamo a vivere da qualche parte noi due?
> 
> ...


 

allora siamo dello stesso spirito!!!

non e una colpa avere un marito ricco, siamo solo invidiose!

poi se volevo il uomo ricco, l'avrei trovato, o sarei andata a vivere con mio padre( o dio, no!), ma sono una che piace badare a se stessa, e l'avventura! mi annoio a morte se non devo combattere ogni giorno per andare avanti!

la mia migliore amica ha un marito ricchissimmo. hanno tre figli e una enorme casa con un giardino di mille metri quadri!
lui e il più bravo e buono che io abbia mai connosciuto! 
e rimasto a casa a badare ai figli quando erano piccole e così lei ha potuto continuare i suoi studi/lavoro!
noi diciamo sempre che deve pur avere qualche diffetto! ma non se ne parla! e bello, bravo, ricco, insomma un principe azzurro!
ovviamente lei e insodisfatta e sogna di farsi un amante!
non siamo mai contente...


----------



## Nordica (29 Agosto 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Testa da single pure io.


 
anima gemella...


----------



## MK (29 Agosto 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> anima gemella...


Ho trovato un altro mio clone...  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Ninna vado, prometto che leggerò tutta la tua storia, un bacio!


----------



## Nordica (29 Agosto 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ho trovato un altro mio clone...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (29 Agosto 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si, è vero... ma non darei troppo peso alle parole dei preti. Credo sia difficile trovare una categoria di uomini che, come loro, ha fatto dell'ipocrisia una necessità di vita.
> Chi è cristiano si regoli come vuole... solo, *si dovrebbe ricordare che sarà giudicato con lo stesso rigore con cui in vita ha giudicato gli altri*.


io credo che i cristiani, quelli veri.....(no quelli che per intenderci vanno a messa tutte le domeniche e ripetono il credo a memoria senza capire il significato profondo di questa professione di fede)....se la ricordino 'sta cosa


----------



## Nobody (29 Agosto 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> io credo che i cristiani, quelli veri.....(no quelli che per intenderci vanno a messa tutte le domeniche e ripetono il credo a memoria senza capire il significato profondo di questa professione di fede)....*se la ricordino 'sta cosa*


...quelli veri senza dubbio!


----------



## Bruja (29 Agosto 2008)

*Iris*



Iris ha detto:


> Io non ho detto che non è importante..è che non mi è mai piaciuto. Che poi culturalmente fosse un uomo di statura inimmaginabile al giorno d'oggi, è innagabile. Ma moralmente non lo ho mai apprezzato.
> Quindi ho idea che Prezzolini come gionalista, storico, critico sia autorevole....in fatto di etica quotidiana (si parlava di mogli) un pò meno.


Non avevo inteso bene... se l'argomento era Prezzolini in rapporto alla moglie.... certamente la statura dell'uomo forse non é all'altezza del letterato, come tanti altri grandi menti.... Einstein per fare un  nome fra tutti   

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Bruja (29 Agosto 2008)

*appunto*



Minerva ha detto:


> il prete è stato coerente come è normale che personalmente non mi senta toccata minimamente dal suo pensiero.
> il problema è un altro: se divorzi non puoi più risposarti in chiesa e sei"costretto" a questo punto a vivere nel peccato


A volte non si può scegliere e si é costretti a vivere fuori dalle regole canoniche.... Insomma con la fede si deve prendere il pacchetto omnicomprensivo. Se ci si sposa in prime nozze con un divorziato la suonata non cambia....
Bruja


----------



## Old giobbe (29 Agosto 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Teoricamente. le cause di annullamento della Sacra Rota si incrementano ogni anno, pare del 20 per cento. Credo per motivi economici, lo stato recepisce la sentenza del tribunale eclesiastico, e gli ex non hanno più doveri economici, perchè il matrimonio è nullo, non sciolto. Vengono fatti salvi i diritti dei figli.
> Un buon affare, per la Chiesa, e per i coniugi!!!



Non credo che la gerarchia della Chiesa Cattolica veda le cause di nullità come un nuovo bussines per far soldi, han ben altri problemi.
Poco tempo fa il papa si è espresso contro la facilità con cui molti matrimoni vengono dichiarati nulli.
Personalmente credo che i matrimoni dichiarati nulli siano un'infinitesima parte di quelli che dovrebbero essere.


----------



## Old amarax (30 Agosto 2008)

Mr.Black ha detto:


> "una moglie e' un'amante contrattuale imposta dalla legge, dal sacerdozio, dall'opinione pubblica. Sposare un'amante è dunque perderla"
> 
> Giuseppe Prezzolini


Ma che dici?
Sei troppo preso dal tuo extra per essere razionale?
O io troppo illusa e fessa?
La seconda delle due 

	
	
		
		
	


	








 è acclarato!


----------



## Iris (1 Settembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Non credo che la gerarchia della Chiesa Cattolica veda le cause di nullità come un nuovo bussines per far soldi, han ben altri problemi.
> Poco tempo fa il papa si è espresso contro la facilità con cui molti matrimoni vengono dichiarati nulli.
> Personalmente credo che i matrimoni dichiarati nulli siano un'infinitesima parte di quelli che dovrebbero essere.


Infatti non è un nuovo business, è antico.
Il papa ha condannato la facilità con cui si arriva alla definizione delle cause, non il fatto che le cause vengano intentate.Una volta ci volevano molti anni (e tanti soldi) per ottenere l'annullamento. Oggi c'è una certa facilità.
Onestamente non sono d'accordo sul fatto che i matrimoni dovrebbero essere dichiarati nulli...si arriva al matrimonio ultratrentenni e consapevoli..quindi non vedo i moi motivi di nullità. Non si può neanche invocare tutti i vizi che prima portavano alla mancata consumazione del matrimonio legati a difficoltà sessuali: si arriva al matrimonio conoscendo sessualmente l'altro.
I vizi della volontà non esistono più, o quasi, chi viene coartato a sposarsi?
Mi sembra che oggi non si possa invocare niente altro che al propria leggerezza nell'affrontare il vincolo.


----------

